# Colnago EPS Headset Play Problem.



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

My brother has a brand new 2010 model Colnago EPS and is a competent bike builder. However, he can't get the correct amount of play in the headset which is the standard Colnago C-HS1. It's either too slack or too tight. It's not a bedding in problem as the bike has done 70 miles. Has anyone else had this problem with an EPS or know if it's a common fault? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds like you need an spacer on the top bearing or that the headtube edges need facing.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> sounds like you need an spacer on the top bearing or that the headtube edges need facing.


Thanks for your reply. Just spoke to brother. There's enough clearance on the top bearing so does not need shims/spacer. The cups come preinstalled into the headtube by Colnago so shouldn't that be perfect already? He suspects it could be the steerer tube out of line which would mean facing the crown race seat but all this should not be necessary on a brand new £3000+ GBP frame. Something's been built outside tolerance here. Surely a frame costing this much should have the tolerances checked before leaving the factory. He's not happy at all


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

You mentioned he was a good mechanic, but are you sure he is installing the fork expander/top cap properly? I had some play when building my CX-1 which was eliminated when I took the time to follow step by step installation proceedures with a torque wrench.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

chaulk61 said:


> You mentioned he was a good mechanic, but are you sure he is installing the fork expander/top cap properly? I had some play when building my CX-1 which was eliminated when I took the time to follow step by step installation proceedures with a torque wrench.


Yes, he is using correct procedures and using a torque wrench. This is the 3rd EPS he's built and the first to have this problem. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Update: The supplier of the EPS sent my brother new top and bottom headset bearings and a compression ring which he fitted and the headset is now perfect.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> sounds like *you need an spacer on the top bearing *or that the headtube edges need facing.





miurasv said:


> Update: The supplier of the EPS sent my brother new top and bottom headset bearings and* a compression ring *which he fitted and the headset is now perfect.



I told you so


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been feeling something like headset play even though it's adjusted right. My local shop tells me it's due to the lower bearing being shot.

Anyone know where I can get just a bearing (not the entire headset) for a '09 EPS? I notice the bearing is made by Ritchey, but can't find it on the web.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

When I got my EPS from Pista Palace, I believe I was not given the proper headset kit. I only received the low stack carbon cover, but I believe there is also a tall one. 

Anyway with what I was given, the headset just wouldn't compress properly. I emailed Pista and they insisted I was given everything that came with the bike. So after studying what the problem was I had to make a modification to the compression ring in order to make it work. I documented the problem and solution on my facebook page. Press "next" to scroll thru the process

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150292807260327&set=a.10150292807200327.515894.578955326&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Kenacycle! I'll have to take mine apart and compare it to your sequence of pictures to see if the same thing is happening on my bike.

Ron


----------



## ceebee1 (Dec 13, 2006)

I had the same problem with Pista Palace. Bought an EPS, and was given the wrong headset. After several phone calls, and no help, I decided it would be easier just to buy a C-HS1 from Total Cycling. No problems after that.


----------



## UMan (Dec 12, 2009)

Took my headset apart last night and compared it to Kenacycle's photos. The difference is that the top cap is recessed on the bottom to accommodate the compression ring, so there is no problem with a gap as in Kenacycle's pictures. My top cap is also not carbon as in his pics (it looks to be an alloy). Possibly I've got the correct headset (?).

My local shop said my original problem was probably due to the lower bearing being shot, but after close inspection it feels as smooth as butter, so I don't think that was the problem.

Ron


----------



## garrath99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Guys

I need some assistance
Purchased a new never assembled EPS matte black.
The fork steerer has this weird round curve at the bottom of the taper (steerer base) as it meets the fork?
Is there something wrong with the fork? Or do i just have the wrong headset?
My other EPS does not have the tapering fork.

Thanks
Garrath


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

garrath99 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some assistance
> Purchased a new never assembled EPS matte black.
> ...


looks really strange.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

You are missing a crown race for the fork. The crown race is part of the headset assembly


----------



## garrath99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks

I have a crown race with a split in it but there is 1mm or more play because of the reduction?

Is there something wrong with the fork? or do I have the wrong headset or crown race?

Thanks
Garrath


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The crown race should not have a split in it. The one I have is a solid ring. When I bought my EPS from Pista Palace, the crown race was already on it and was sitting there pretty solidly, no play.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, the crown race should be on there very tight. The split ring you are talking about sounds like your top headset compression ring, not the crown race.


----------



## garrath99 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice : )


----------

